# one of my faves



## pa digger (Jul 5, 2005)

pa coal region j.w reis xxx ginger ale pottsvile pa


----------



## pa digger (Jul 5, 2005)

2nd pic other side


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice bottle and super rare! I posted a J. Deegan Pottsville Pa under the soda postings. It is green and smooth base. Can you tell me if it's rare or common?


----------



## pa digger (Jul 5, 2005)

*RE:  j.Deegan*

Hi Road Dog 

 Nice bottle, and yes it is rare. did you dig this one?   I know a guy that has around 50 or so colored deegans including hutches.  He has a couple green ones, one being a jerh deegan and the other i can not recall the name, he also has an aqua one.  now i know you are probabley saying Blaaaahhhhh to aqua but it's the only one that i have seen to the many colored ones.  Of the colored ones he has there are many varients in size, color, and embossing.  If you ever want to part with it i would be interested in it.  Take care and keeeeep digging


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 5, 2005)

I bought it at the flea for 8 bucks. Sometimes it works like that the cobalts or greens are more common and than other colors. Thanks.


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 3, 2006)

Very nice bottle! That is the second one I have ever seen. I am just waiting to dig one now!


----------



## card (Jan 6, 2006)

Great bottle.  I have never seen one like that!


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Pa digger, I actually dug an aqua Deegan squat over the summer along with a Fox from St. Clair and a pontiled Rosengartnt from Pottsville (I know itâ€™s spelled wrong) out of one hole but my friend got them on the pick. How much do you think the aqua Deegan is worth?

 ~~Tom


----------

